# Has anyone been to the Arabian Nights Dinner Show in Orlando?



## ilisao (Apr 16, 2006)

We're heading down to Disney in June and are thinking of taking the kids to a non-Disney dinner show.  I am leaning towards Arabian Nights over Medieval Times because 1) I think it has a lot that would appeal to both my kids (ages 4 and 7) and 2) we have a Medieval Times near us so we can go any time.

Any thoughts?


----------



## thunderbolt (Apr 16, 2006)

Arabian nights is better for the kids than Medieval times. It is less barbaric, colorful and entertaining. Enjoy yourselves.


----------



## Kathleen (Apr 16, 2006)

Hello Ilisao,

We went in Jan with our family. Our grandkids age 5 and 6 loved it. The grownups did too!

We got the tickets at an area discounter. We ordered online but picked them up at their office.  We paid $25 for adults and $15 or 17 for the kids.

Kathleen


----------



## JLB (Apr 16, 2006)

We did Medieval Times maybe 15 years ago and have never had a desire to go back.


----------



## riverdees05 (Apr 16, 2006)

What is the Arabian Nights Dinner Show like?


----------



## Amy (Apr 16, 2006)

And how is the food?


----------



## EAM (Apr 16, 2006)

We went to the Arabian Nights dinner show several years ago.  It was sort of corny, but the horses were fun to watch.  I don't remember what the food was like.


----------



## DorotaG (Apr 16, 2006)

We have seen the show 2 years ago and enjoyed it. Yes, it is corny but fun to watch. You can see the story line trailer here: http://arabiannights.com/


----------



## amanda14 (Apr 16, 2006)

IMHO the food at all of these places is mediocre, but I can tell you that my 6 year old and 4 year old still talk about the show and honestly as an adult it was not at all painful to sit through.  We enjoyed it and would go back to it.

Some of it is cheesy, but what dinner show isn't?


----------



## Vodo (Apr 17, 2006)

We prefer Dolly Parton's Dixie Stampede to Arabian Nights.  Similar shows, but Dixie Stampede is a little more upscale and has better food.  It is, however, much easier to get cheap Arabian Nights tickets.  The best discount we found on Dixie Stampede was through the Kissimmee AAA office, and it still didn't approach the almost half price deal we could find on Arabian Nights (see ticketmania.com).

Cindy


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 17, 2006)

*Amazing Display Of Acrobatic Horsemanship*

Arabian Nights is a highly entertaining display of daredevil horsemanship with just enough of a cornball story line added to string things together in a contrived kind of way.  

Dixie Stampede doesn't bother with a connecting story line, but uses a generous helping of cornball to go along with its overall countrified _Hee-Haw_ ambiance. 

It's not so much a matter of which is better as it is of which each person happens to prefer. 

I like'm both, with a slight preference for Arabian Nights. 

Plus, the dinner place settings at Arabian Nights include silverware.  The food at Dixie Stampede is strictly hand-held. 

We went to Arabian Nights in November 2004 & September 2005. 

We went to Dixie Stampede in September 2005. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.


----------



## Breezyone (Apr 18, 2006)

I went to the Arabian nights, this past February with my 9 and 11 year old daughters and two grandsons 4 and 6, they really enjoyed it, they are still talking about it. My husband and adult son and his wife enjoyed it as well. The food, however, was edible but just barely. I am a chef so it would have be a lot better for me to have given it a good rating. It must be difficult to feed hundreds of people, a decent meal. The show was worth seeing and the animals were magnificent. Lots of unlimited wine and beer for those that want it.


----------



## LAR (Apr 18, 2006)

Very timely thread as I'm making my list of questions pertaining to our upcoming Orlando trip (may 5th).

We'll be staying at Cypress Harbour.  Can someone give me a sense of how far Arabian Nights is?  I checked their web site anticipating that they'd be downtown Orlando but they appear to be in the DW area.

also, is this better than the pirate show dinner theatre? I'm bringing 4 and 6 year old boys....

thanks!


----------



## frenchieinme (Apr 21, 2006)

Take this for what it is worth.  We (4 adults) went to Arabian Nights this past Feb 2006 and enjoyed it.  The show and food was good (not haut cuisine but more than acceptable).  The show was in our opinion better than when we last went 2 years ago.  It is not something we would love to do every year but for someone who especially has not gone beforee, we would recommend it.

We also went to the Dolly Stampede and that was also worth.

As for the cost, we went 50% off thru Ticketmania as was restuarant.com for Arabian Nights and AAA was offering 50% off to Dolly's Stampede Jan thru March 2006.

frenchieinme


----------



## ilisao (Apr 22, 2006)

Thanks, everyone!  We ordered tickets for it through ticketmania.  I doubt we would have considered it if we couldn't get the discounted tickets.  It's hard to believe it's worth the full price.  I don't have high expectations for the food, but I know the kids will love it.  They couldn't get enough of the Arabian Nights website.  My only concern is that the show is at 8:30pm which is kind of late for the little ones.  Oh well.  We're on vacation.


----------



## elaine (Apr 25, 2006)

*parents just went with 8 yr old--TAKE A LITTLE FLASHLIGHT!!*

they said it was great, but it gets dark and maybe scary for a preK kid.  Take a little pen light to see what you are eating and to get a little light if child gets scared.


----------

